# I'm not fat, I'm fluffy!



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

_*I'm not fat, I'm fluffy!*_ :yay

I have found now that I am being kinder to myself as a big beautiful woman, I am also kinder to other big beautiful people--in general. opcorn

It feels good. I didn't realize just how unfair I was not only treating myself, but others like me as well. :con

A smile and a kind word work wonders, it seems. :rub

Takes me out of myself a bit, too. :idea

Leilanistar :sas Love you guys/gals! I thank my lucky stars for you every day! I mean it! :group


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice, positive way of looking at it.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you, Siddah,

...and thank you for reminding me to get back to thinking and saying positive things instead of just negative things.



> for being so positive, your positive posts made me smile, (& it also made me stop thinking horrible things about myself).


please say nice things to yourself, dear Siddah. :hug

I will as well. :b

Suzi


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> fluffy is great :banana i love fluffy fluffier the better and it sounds like you have a nice fluffy heart also :squeeze thats the best part of any person :kiss and by the way thats not really me to your left i gotta change my avatar pic its kinda creepy! :thanks


 :thanks

I kind of like creepy, though! :rofl

Suzi


----------



## Mr. Green (Apr 24, 2005)

I work with one of these "fluffy" girls. Sure, shes a bit bigger than some girls, but there are bigger horses, bigger elephants, bigger fish. No big deal. I have gotten to know her very well and shes the most amazing girl ive ever met. Shes in her 40's and has children. She has given me the best life advice and I love her. 

In my eyes, shes the same as anyone else.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

What matters is how happy with you are just as you are...

so go leilanistar!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

uranage said:


> What matters is how happy with you are just as you are...
> 
> so go leilanistar!


Thank you, Uranage--I have to go back and reread this every now and again to remind myself how true your words are! :hug :thanks :sas

Star :banana opcorn


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> it sounds like you have a nice fluffy heart also thats the best part of any person


MrFrantic,

Thank you for that; another _fabulous_ post I must read and reread to remind myself that


> a nice fluffy heart


 is the absolute most important thing in this life.

Star :sas :thanks


----------

